# Super Cissus RX



## dollarbill (Sep 15, 2010)

anyone take this stuff? i have some bulk powder and have been taking anywhere from 2200 to 3300mg a day and have noticed no difference in my shoulder pain or my tendon pain in my arm.  should i be taking more?


----------



## Life (Sep 16, 2010)

I ordered some from TP to try. I haven't tried any yet but from what I've read it works very well for some people and some not so much. From what I remember reading it might also be a good idea to load it.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 16, 2010)

dollarbill said:


> anyone take this stuff? i have some bulk powder and have been taking anywhere from 2200 to 3300mg a day and have noticed no difference in my shoulder pain or my tendon pain in my arm.  should i be taking more?



Do you know what your problem is with your shoulder?


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 16, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Do you know what your problem is with your shoulder?


 

no, havent had it looked at, its just real stiff all the time


----------



## superted (Sep 16, 2010)

stuff works

i take the bulk also

1.6g in the morn
1.6g before bed

take year round mate


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 16, 2010)

superted said:


> stuff works
> 
> i take the bulk also
> 
> ...



how do you take it? do you cap it?


----------



## onthedarkside (Sep 18, 2010)

dollarbill said:


> how do you take it? do you cap it?



yep i cap it 2 at a time.....2 big pills morn, 2 at night


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 20, 2010)

man, super cissus is the only things (other than osteosport) that keeps my joint injuries under control.

in bulk form it tastes so bad that I just buy it capped.  I use it all year round...my shoulder reminds me when I stop taking it

another thing that does wonders on inflamation...fish oil!  I take like 10g of fish oil/day when I have joint issues.


----------



## ksundry77 (Apr 20, 2011)

dollarbill said:


> anyone take this stuff? i have some bulk powder and have been taking anywhere from 2200 to 3300mg a day and have noticed no difference in my shoulder pain or my tendon pain in my arm.  should i be taking more?



Dude I started taking this stuff after I jacked my knee up (sports injury). Had surgery and my coach recommended it to me.  Definitely was able to get back into my workout routine without pain (something my old regimen of glucosamine/choindroitin/msm couldn't stand up to!).  Highly recommend this product.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 21, 2011)

I vouch for it...helped me get over an nagging elbow problem from overuse


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> I vouch for it...helped me get over an nagging elbow problem from overuse



Cissus is the real deal   I like bulk powders of it, but the Primaforce 40% extract that is up in the Orbit store is sooo much better. The bulk powders are usually around 5% so when you look at the primaforce one, its already capped, you need fewer pills and its far more convienent!

|Z|

Orbit Nutririon Rep


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 28, 2011)

dollarbill said:


> anyone take this stuff? i have some bulk powder and have been taking anywhere from 2200 to 3300mg a day and have noticed no difference in my shoulder pain or my tendon pain in my arm. should i be taking more?


 Yes. You should take 6000 to 7000 mgs a day imo. Im out of Super Cissus at the moment, but im looking into Primaforce's bulk powder or something else. Super Cissus is my fav usp labs product and it works pretty well for me, its just really expensive at the amount I need. 

I will add that im 307 currently and I need more than most. If under 250 you could go with maybe 6 caps a day of Super Cissus at most and see great results.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 28, 2011)

|Z| said:


> Cissus is the real deal  I like bulk powders of it, but the Primaforce 40% extract that is up in the Orbit store is sooo much better. The bulk powders are usually around 5% so when you look at the primaforce one, its already capped, you need fewer pills and its far more convienent!
> 
> |Z|
> 
> Orbit Nutririon Rep


 Haha, just saw your post  Z. I think ill be making another order with Orbit soon : )


----------



## oufinny (Apr 28, 2011)

|Z| said:


> Cissus is the real deal   I like bulk powders of it, but the Primaforce 40% extract that is up in the Orbit store is sooo much better. The bulk powders are usually around 5% so when you look at the primaforce one, its already capped, you need fewer pills and its far more convienent!
> 
> |Z|
> 
> Orbit Nutririon Rep



I agree with this Z but from experience with high extracts and lower like the bulk powder, the lower is [in my opinion] better for joints, the higher is more anabolic and better at cortisol control.  USP labs SCRx pills are great though the bulk works as good and is cheaper.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 28, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I agree with this Z but from experience with high extracts and lower like the bulk powder, the lower is [in my opinion] better for joints, the higher is more anabolic and better at cortisol control. USP labs SCRx pills are great though the bulk works as good and is cheaper.


 I thought that Usp labs stopped selling the bulk super cissus powder. Btw good info on the extracts, thanks oufinny.


----------



## pask3r (Apr 28, 2011)

Shit works.


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I agree with this Z but from experience with high extracts and lower like the bulk powder, the lower is [in my opinion] better for joints, the higher is more anabolic and better at cortisol control.  USP labs SCRx pills are great though the bulk works as good and is cheaper.



True, that statement is spot on. For me, even the higher extract (with less joint support than the lower) was better than some of the "joint support" supps I had tried. For me both help joints enough that I like the higher extract's extra features. That said, I've got around 300grams of bulk 5% powder in my closet still haha kind of a pain to cap it since I somehow spill it literally everywhere


----------

